# Live plants



## Blackie54 (May 13, 2014)

Doe's anybody have a picture of a live plant with alternating nods so I can see what to look for. I am new to this. I have always smoked it but never grew it..


----------



## BenfukD (May 13, 2014)

School out ?


----------

